# tiny home commune



## Blood (Oct 28, 2016)

Hello again
I have also been considering of starting a tiny home commune. what would peoples thoughts and inputs be on something like this be for those that like living the minimalist lifestyle???


----------



## tacology (Oct 28, 2016)

I would say I already live the minimalist life and I've looked into many eco villages. I find them intriguing. However, I notice a good amount tend to have too many rules. Even on what you can eat. I mean, I can totally understand their side and to why but some of them come across as pure dictatorship to a degree.

I have thought about buying land and putting a tiny home on it but a commune would be pretty sweet so there would be some civilization who thought the same.


----------

